
Dark Emerges from Stealth and Announces $3.5M in Funding - rmason
https://medium.com/darklang/dark-announces-3-5m-in-seed-financing-d64af8a58c1d
======
theshadowknows
I mean I guess. Salesforce did it with Apex and Wolfram did it with
Wolframlang or whatever Steve is calling it these days. But I feel like this
is a solution in search of a problem. The issue isn’t complexity or even
accidental complexity. It’s that businesses usually have many competing and
often conflicting needs. I can already hear the angry snort when I go to the
head DBA and ask if I can use some new hosted product to replace our on prem
data warehouse. It’ll never happen. And it’s not even an “old school” thing.
We just have a variety of reasons why it’s a bad solution. So now we talk
about setting up small web apps hosted in Dark’s cloud. How is it any better
than what we have hosted in Amazon, Google, and Azure where we also have the
ability to at any minute tap in to a huge market of developers? I guess then
we look at this for new projects that aren’t interfacing with production
stuff? In that case I guess it’s an interesting experiment. But the reality is
that most corporate things (from my experience anyway) have an if it ain’t
broke don’t fix it mentality and with good (often painfully learned) reasons.
I’m not debating the values of this (it’s hard to since their entire site is
marketing buzzwords) but I’m saying it doesn’t seem on the face of it to be a
realistic problem solver. I’m very likely wrong but that’s how it feels to me.

------
tedmiston
The list of investors and advisors is impressive. It'll be interesting to see
if the model takes off.

